# Can MTH Proto 2.0 be put in DCC ready locos



## ballen84leo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey there. Im new to the site. Reason I am here is I am wanting to set up my trains from when I was a kid. However, technology has greatly advanced and I want to go with a DCC or DCS setup. So I have a few questions and concerns. 

1) Can you take a non MTH loco that is DCC ready and put a Proto 2.0 in it and run the loco off the MTH DCS controller?

2) Is it possible to install a Proto 2.0 in my old locos?

After these questions are answered I will know what to ask next.

The reason I want to go with MTH DCS is my dad (who will be making the big purchases) and I love the sounds and all the DCS can do with the Proto 2.0. Also the TCI and controller is much cheaper, from what I can tell, than the others like NCE.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would say yes the MTH could be installed.

I am no expert on DCS, but I do know you will have a lot more options with DCC. DCC is available from many manufacturers. DCS is only available from MTH. DCC can be installed into any thing with many options.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I would try to get MTH Proto 3 boards... they are both DCS and [mostly] DCC compatible. They now have ones with enough capacity for large scale. The first Proto3 only worked for HO and O


----------

